# Any ideas? Weird ailment



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

First off, have been in constant contact with the vet on this!

Tue morning, Vasco had a bit of diarrhea, somewhere between loose and runny. Not interested in dinner Tue night. I convince myself he's gotten into rat poison at the barn where I keep my horse (he was there with me on Tue), and wake the yard owner to find out if she's put down bait. The answer is no, not for over 12 months, so he's not poisoned. Oddly subdued. Not lethargic, just not his usual moto-dog self. 

Wednesday, he's still not at his normal activity level, but marginally better, say 60% normal capacity. Rice and boiled chicken for dinner, scarfed it up, then vomited 1 hour later. Gave him a small amount of milk, which he kept down.

Thursday, up to about 70% of normal. Went to dog training, absolutely fine. Boiled chicken bits for his training treats, which he was very interested in. Came home, offered rice and more boiled chicken, and he walked away. Ate a bit, probably a handful, of chicken when I hand-fed it. No vomiting that I caught, although he does run to the garden to vomit.

Friday, still not full capacity, but quite bright. Ate a small dinner fine and didn't vomit. Stools normal but small this morning.

I've been on the phone to my vet a dozen times, but they have advised watching and waiting as long as he continues to improve. They wouldn't pull blood or xray unless he was getting worse instead of better. 

Anyone seen something similar? Do dogs get salmonella? I'm still feeding a mix of raw, home-cooking, and good commercial food, and he had some raw chicken livers on Monday.


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

Hiiiiiiii
could it be food allergies?

My Banjo had 4 bouts in 6 weeks of doggy gastro similar to what you have described above before the vet suggested allergies...

Keep an eye on it

hope Vasco feels better soon


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Chicken livers are rich and can cause this if they are not a part of his diet on a more regular basis. This is why when feeding raw it is one of the last organs to feed. Be very careful with any organs when your a feeding a mix of raw, kibble and home cooked. Also - if it continues you may need to minimize what your feeding to find out what the actual problem is - if its food related. 

Not a 100% sure but I have read salmonella is more likely from kibble (as it has been discovered and recalled) then RAW. Most Raw offerings do not go through the processing that kibble does minimizing the risk. - I believe dogs have a high tolerance for salmonella but they can get it. 

Hopefully its just a bug that will pass and he gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

JE-UK said:


> I've been on the phone to my vet a dozen times, but they have advised watching and waiting as long as he continues to improve. They wouldn't pull blood or xray unless he was getting worse instead of better.


My vet will do what I tell her to do... If I want blood or xrays or urinalysis or anything else - even if she thinks I'm off my bloody rocker; she'll comply. I don't ask for out-of-the-ordinary testing often, but if the results come back normal - then at least I KNOW, I'm not left wondering or worrying. As long as I pay my bills (which I DOOO!) my vet won't deny any tests I ask to be run; and I never ask any test to be run unless I have a reason to want to know the results.

I hope he's feeling better - It's so hard when they can't tell you what's wrong! 

Keep us posted!

Barb


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have any advice...just hope he feels better soon. Tummy troubles are not fun, and stressful for you as well! 



JE-UK said:


> I've been on the phone to my vet a dozen times, but they have advised watching and waiting as long as he continues to improve. They wouldn't pull blood or xray unless he was getting worse instead of better.
> QUOTE]
> 
> SOAPBOX WARNING!!!
> ...


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I hate, hate, hate these types of things with animals! Would almost rather an acute (diagnosable) problem rather than these vague things! My horse likes to do this to me as well.

Okay, so miserable day for the little guy yesterday, all day in the vet being ultrasounded and x-rayed. Nothing found. I had to drop him in the morning, and apparently he was SUCH a drama queen about being in a kennel that he spent the day lying on a mat behind the receptionist. I do like my vet :smile:.

Nothing on the xray or ultrasound, no fever, normal stools, gums fine, just lower than normal energy and this intermittent vomiting. At least he doesn't have a blockage, which is good.

The vet sent me home with doggie Zanac and an antacid, thinking maybe he has some non-specific gastritis. He has had two doses and does NOT like the Zanac (liquid). He sees the syringe and clamps his mouth shut.

We discussed allergies, but he's not eating anything he hasn't had dozens of times before. He's on frequent small meals of boiled chicken & rice at the moment, with a bit of his lamb Naturediet in for palatability (not a big fan of chicken & rice). Crossing my fingers that this will just resolve itself.

Do food allergies commonly start out of the blue? I thought I might try him on boiled hamburger and rice and see if that is better.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Dogs can develop food allergies. That's why many people recommend rotating the protein source from time to time. I wonder if it's the chicken causing the distress. Maybe try a fish based food?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

No advice, just sorry to hear about poor little Vasco. I just hate it when my dog is not feeling well, you wish they could just tell us what is wrong. I hope he starts feeling better soon.

Just curious, have you purchased any new food lately? Raw or dog food? It's possible that food items can just be bad sometimes for whatever reason.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a little bout of the same with Finnegan a couple of weeks ago. He only vomitted once, but he had diarrhea for a couple of days. I gave him 1/2 an imodium and put some pumpkin in his food, but it didn't seem to be helping. I cook for him and he always has the same recipe - because he has a sensitive stomach and the one I use doesn't bother him - so I had to sit and go over what it might be, what he might have eaten or what I might have changed.

Although I made his regular food, I had purchased some potatoes from a farmers market and some of them had greenish skin. I had read that this is not good for dogs, so I had made sure that I cut it all off before I cooked the potatoes.

I fed him a bit of kibble I sometimes give him as a treat and he gobbled it up, so I knew he was hungry, but when I offerred him his food he wouldn't eat it.

I went over and over it in my mind and the only thing different was the potatoes, so I went to the grocery store and got the potatoes I usuually buy and made a one day amount of his recipe and only gave him a quarter of it because he hadn't eaten much for about 1.5 days and I didn't want to overload him. He cleaned the bowl and came looking for more!

So into the recycle bin went the remainder of the food made with the other potatoes! It took a day or two, but then he was right as rain again and has been since.

It amazes me that even the smallest thing can affect them and it drives me crazy when they are not well and cannot tell us why!!!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes, life would be so much easier if they could talk. Although I'm not sure I'd want to hear his opinion on EVERY topic. :smile:

Fingers crossed, no vomiting yesterday, so maybe it is just gastritis.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Hmmm, I really hope it is a minor issue and improves really soon! If not I think I would be calling the vet again.


----------



## Murphyno7 (Nov 24, 2010)

[Do food allergies commonly start out of the blue? I thought I might try him on boiled hamburger and rice and see if that is better.[/QUOTE]

Yes they can. One of my dogs was on a lamb kibble from puppyhood. He usually had regular stools, but would occassional have soft stools. I had him tested for allergies. He came back allergic to lamb and sweet potato and borderline allergic to milk. I would suggest running an allergy panel so you don't change to a food your dog may be allergic to.
Hope you get some answers and your dog is feeling better soon!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Ah, interesting. 

What's involved in an allergy panel? I shudder at the idea of trying to establish if he has allergies through test feedings! ("Now, did he vomit because he ate a half pound of sheep poo, or was it the chicken??")


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Ah, interesting.
> 
> What's involved in an allergy panel? I shudder at the idea of trying to establish if he has allergies through test feedings! ("Now, did he vomit because he ate a half pound of sheep poo, or was it the chicken??")


I've had that problem, too, JE! Short of muzzling them every time we go out of the house, or having eyes in the back of your head and a rock solid Leave!, I don't know what the answer is. Fortunately (touch wood) mine seem to have pretty solid digestions - nothing so far that a day fasting and a day or two of rice and chicken hasn't sorted.


----------



## Murphyno7 (Nov 24, 2010)

JE-UK said:


> Ah, interesting.
> 
> What's involved in an allergy panel? I shudder at the idea of trying to establish if he has allergies through test feedings! ("Now, did he vomit because he ate a half pound of sheep poo, or was it the chicken??")


The vet drew some blood and had it tested for allergens. I got a long list of foods with either positive, borderline positive, or negative next to that food item. I felt it prudent to test rather than try different foods.


----------

